# Panasonic's Lumix G1/GH1: first micro Four Thirds camera



## editor (Sep 12, 2008)

Interesting development: Flip-out, 3-inch, high resolution (1.44 million pixels) Live viewfinder, 12.1 megapixel Live MOS Sensor, 385-grams and  20mm thick. Optical image stabilization (MEGA OIS), intelligent ISO, AF tracking, face detection, HDMI output, and intelligent scene selector with Venus Engine HD image processing and a Supersonic Wave Filter dust reduction system.

On sale in Japan from October 31st, body price $750....


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2008)

Press release: http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wc...8051338361&surfModel=Content09112008051338361










http://www.dpreview.com/news/0809/08091202panasonic_DMC_G1.asp


----------



## thelittlechef (Sep 14, 2008)

Love the fact they left a prism hump in the body. Guess they didn't want it looking like a big P&S...


----------



## scruff (Sep 14, 2008)

"micro Four Thirds" 

What does that mean?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 14, 2008)

scruff said:


> "micro Four Thirds"
> 
> What does that mean?



It's a fairly new industry standard designed to ensure compatibility between brands. I think Panasonic have just joined Olympus and Pentax, so you can use Pentax lenses on your Panasonic, or Olympus camera etc.


This camera looks very nice. The companies involved decided there was a huge market gap to fill somewhere between compacts and full DSLR. I think they're right.

e2a; I may be wrong about Pentax. Think they were working with Samsung who are not going with the standard.

Industry standard also means shared components and cost development for more profit of course. I suspect Leica will follow Panasonic also.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 14, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I suspect Leica will follow Panasonic also.



Given Leica's track record of collaboration with Panasonic over the last few years, that's certainly going to be an interesting story to watch.

I'm definitely interested in the directions that Micro 4/3 could go (an affordable digital rangefinder with interchangeable lenses, anyone?)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 15, 2008)

This system seems to have the same appeal to me as the Contax 35mm G system. Wonder if the Contax brand is about to be reborn? Is it just coincidence that Panasonic have named the first camera as G1?


----------



## Grobelaar (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I'll be very interested to see what the other Four-thirds partners come up with - not really taken by this Panasonic to be honest - it's pretty predictable shake out of the standard.

Trying to think what design/technical features I'd like to see on a micro four-thirds.

A decent control set up for starters - it's all well and good Panasonic waffling on about how this is the format for people  who are 'intimidated' by SLRs, but want the IQ - but for some ironic reason removing that intimidation seems to be done by making the camera interface really long winded. I'm a big fan of the double control dial set-up - so that has to be on for starters.

Form factor-wise something sort of 35mm Range Finder size, discreet and compact - definitely no central 'prism' hump. 

Flip out screens - you can keep them, i have a neck thanks... 

Leica or maybe Olympus are probably the best bet to do something interesting, although the former will doubtless be needlessly expensive and the latter will have to be careful not to something dumb like attach the strap mounts on the hand hold..


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 16, 2008)

The 'prism hump' on this Panasonic is not there for style reasons.  It is the electronic viewfinder which is built in to the camera.  The alternative would be to have it as an add on perhaps plugged into the flash socket like the Ricohs .  That would be even less compact.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2008)

The G1 is actually a lot bigger than I first thought - it's about the size of the Olympus E420.

What I'd like is a rangefinder type digicam with focus/exposure info overlaid on the optical viewfinder please!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 16, 2008)

editor said:


> The G1 is actually a lot bigger than I first thought - it's about the size of the Olympus E420.
> 
> What I'd like is a rangefinder type digicam with focus/exposure info overlaid on the optical viewfinder please!



one assumes that with a full prisim this shouldn't be too far off now surely.


----------



## Grobelaar (Sep 16, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The 'prism hump' on this Panasonic is not there for style reasons.  It is the electronic viewfinder which is built in to the camera.  The alternative would be to have it as an add on perhaps plugged into the flash socket like the Ricohs .  That would be even less compact.



Hmmm, last time I looked there was this technology called 'flat screens' you may have seen them? 

No seriously there's no reason for the hump, other than Panasonic are probably crowbarring this onto an existing chassis and sticking a new case on it to rush it to market?

if anything the hump probably more to give the built in flash a modicum (i.e. not bloody much) clearance from the body.

Plus with the size of screens getting ever bigger there just isn't room for the main screen and the evf on the back of the body.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2008)

The 'hump' is surely there to provide a place for the built in flash gun to rest and to provide an elevated platform for the hotshoes, no?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 17, 2008)

editor said:


> The G1 is actually a lot bigger than I first thought - it's about the size of the Olympus E420










With acknowledgements to dpreview.

As for the 'hump':-






Again acknowledgements to dpreview.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 17, 2008)

For me, the discreteness of the camera comes down quite a bit to the size of the lenses, so it will be interesting to see just how small the primes they come up with are. I see there's one on the "road map" but that's not due til next year.

Wot no, Canon 21 megapixels 5D camera thread...


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm starting to get more than a little excited by this new camera. Check out the photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/audioblog/sets/72157607245255351/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 18, 2008)

That thing looks fucking tiny!


----------



## cybertect (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'd seen a similar shot of one in someone's hands elsewhere and couldn't find it again to post.


----------



## Grobelaar (Sep 18, 2008)

that is either a bloody small camera or they tracked down some people with very big hands and faces...


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2008)

Say hello to the HD video-capturing version!
http://www.letsgodigital.org/en/20106/panasonic-lumix-g/


----------



## cybertect (Sep 22, 2008)

Now this is interesting...

[mentally clipping an optical viewfinder into the flash shoe in the style of a Voigtlander Bessa L]

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0809/08092208olympus_micro_four_thirds.asp

e2a: shame there's no obviously visible manual controls, though.


----------



## untethered (Sep 22, 2008)

One of those with a 35/2 equivalent lens or better please.

Thank you.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 22, 2008)

How about a (40mm equivalent) 20mm f/1.7 pancake? Close enough? 

http://a.img-dpreview.com/news/0809/panasonic20new.jpg


----------



## untethered (Sep 22, 2008)

cybertect said:


> How about a (40mm equivalent) 20mm f/1.7 pancake? Close enough?
> 
> http://a.img-dpreview.com/news/0809/panasonic20new.jpg



Yes please. 

I always liked the look of the Nikon 45/2.8 AIS which came out with the FM3A, but by the time it was launched I'd pretty much stopped shooting film.

Here's one on a D200:






My Canon QL-17/GIII rangefinder had a 40/1.7 lens and that was absolutely lovely. Something similar in digital would be fantastic.






http://www.cameraquest.com/canql17.htm


----------



## untethered (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, the 20/1.7 will do nicely.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, that 20/1.7 is pretty small. Looks promising.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm feeling big love for these new cameras.

I hate lugging around hefty SLRs.


----------



## untethered (Sep 22, 2008)

editor said:


> I'm feeling big love for these new cameras.
> 
> I hate lugging around hefty SLRs.



True, but think yourself lucky you don't have to lug one of these any more:


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2008)

Now this looks interesting: an Olympus Micro Four Thirds concept retro camera:






http://www.digitalcamerareview.com/default.asp?newsID=3716


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 22, 2008)

editor said:


> Now this looks interesting: an Olympus Micro Four Thirds concept retro camera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liking it.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2008)

First G1 review - and they're loving it.



> *Using the Lumix DMC-G1*
> So what does it feel like to use? In a word - delightful. We've tried other hybrid attempts in the past, but nothing has come close in terms of build quality and reliability. Every shot we took came out sharp, even in the lowest ambient light.
> 
> The intelligent auto mode seemed to be more reliable than in Panasonic's lower-end models (hotlink to FX150 review?) - perhaps due to the higher quality components it in the G1. We've yet to inspect our shots on a computer (the superglue seems to have flowed freely over new cameras' memory card slots this year) but on the sharp 3" screen the results look superb.
> ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 24, 2008)

untethered said:


> True, but think yourself lucky you don't have to lug one of these any more:
> <snip>


 Having said that though, my F3HP (with no motor drive) is my preferred choice for 'going light' these days. Way more solid, compact and inconspicuous than the D200, especially with those nice neat little AIS lenses.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 5, 2008)

editor said:


> I'm feeling big love for these new cameras.
> 
> I hate lugging around hefty SLRs.



After a week of hauling around my 5D and collection of Canon glass on holiday, I'm feeling much the same.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm still mustard keen to check out this camera.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2008)

First review in and it's a good 'un:


> What I liked:
> 
> * Very good photo quality
> * World's smallest interchangeable lens camera; comes in black, red, and blue
> ...


http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/panasonic/dmc_g1-review/index.shtml


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 2, 2008)

editor said:


> First review in and it's a good 'un:
> http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/panasonic/dmc_g1-review/index.shtml



I had a quick play around with one yesterday (I was walking around Bournemouth with a big SLR and a bloke came up to me in the street to tell me that Jessops had the G1 in!).

It seemed quite good -- focus seems fast, fold-out screen is good, the electronic viewfinder is OK, doesn't compare to an optical one of course. The kit lens is quite plastic-y. With that 20mm lens it might be interesting, but not sure if it has that many advantages over the Olympus 420, which has a "proper" viewfinder.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Nov 8, 2008)

Bought a G1 last week and took a few photos last night at the Montague Arms - Harry Merry was playing.

All on taken on "IA" auto setting, no flash.  Well pleased with this, big step up from my old Nikon 995 swivel body camera.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/46773356@N00/sets/72157608761646992/detail/


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2008)

This pro website has also given the G1 a very enthusiastic review:
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/panasonic-g1.shtml

Uncle Fester: how are you finding it?


----------



## Uncle Fester (Nov 29, 2008)

Very impressed - not used a digital camera with this level of quality before.  Image quality, auto focus and auto exposure in low light is extremely good.  Raw mode is supposed to dramatically improve low light detail+noise, but haven't tried that yet.

The flip out screen enables me to take pictures at waist level, which i find less intrusive for photographing people.  The auto-switch sensor for viewfinder/screen gets triggered if i hold the camera too close, but theres an override button.  The manual focus screen zoom is a great feature.

Another review at digitalcamerainfo with comparisons against the D60/D90.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2009)

DPreview's done a comprehensive review - and they're digging it, giving it a Highly Recommended rating.



> Image quality was, generally, a very pleasant surprise. The G1 uses a Four Thirds sensor and although it's a new sensor that's not been used previously in another Four Thirds camera, we would have expected at least a comparable image quality to the current Olympus DSLRs. And the G1 certainly did not disappoint us - far from it. In good light it produces consistently high image quality out of the box, there's not really a need to play with any of the parameters. At the camera's standard JPEG settings G1 images show natural tones and colors and hardly any artifacts. Image detail is impressive indeed. The G1 pulls visibly more detail out of a scene than the conventional Four Thirds DSLRs that we have tested before and is on par with the very best in the entry level DSLR bracket such as the Canon 450D. Shooting in RAW will get you even more detail and generally clean output.
> 
> At higher sensitivities things get naturally a bit more difficult but Panasonic's well balanced noise reduction does a pretty good job. In low light the G1 cannot quite keep up with the very best entry-level DSLRs but performs solidly and produces images that show an appealing balance between noise reduction and detail retention, only the very highest sensitivity setting should probably be reserved for emergency occasions.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2009)

Neat comparison:





http://news.cnet.com/8301-13580_3-10151608-39.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2009)

The new GH1 now comes with HD video. 











I'd like one please!

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0903/09030316lumixgh1handson.asp


----------



## editor (May 5, 2009)

Buh-limey. Check out the incredible quality of the video footage shot on the Lumix HG1.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/04/panasonic-lumix-gh1-shoots-some-sample-footage-gets-examined/

Post edited sunset here: http://vimeo.com/4441911?pg=embed&sec=4441911

Damn, it's good. I think I want it!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 5, 2009)

That video is very impressive in image quality.  It looks like what I said a while ago perhaps somewhere on these forums but maybe elsewhere, that still photography and video would come together in one camera.  The advent of HD television is also a big jump forward.  I might give up photography in the future.  It is all too glossy and hot now.  I don't really want to look at images that are so intense that it makes real life seem dull.

Where is that 2B pencil and drawing pad?  It is time to start again from scratch.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2009)

I've got to say I'm loving the idea of strutting around with a GH1 but the price is a bit of a nadger-slammer: £1299.99 with the new Lumix G Vario HD 14-140mm lens.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2009)

Damn, I keep on getting tempted by the G1. They're now being used for high end jobs too: 





> OUR PLACE World Heritage is the global photographic initiative, which for the last three years has been documenting the sites on the UNESCO World Heritage list, exclusively using Panasonic LUMIX cameras.
> 
> Geoff Steven the Director and Assignment Editor of OUR PLACE says, “when we send the OUR PLACE photographers on assignment they can end up working in a wide range of different locations and situations; from crowded ‘living cities’ to remote wilderness areas. They often have to travel long distances to get to locations and the amount of gear becomes an important factor in their travel plans”.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2009)

Interesting, though the 2x crop is going to limit the usefulness a bit.

Leica 'M' and 'R' mount adapters from Panasonic.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2009)

Another glowing review: http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/panasonic_lumix_dmc_gh1_review/


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2009)

Whopping great 31 page review here: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicdmcgh1/



> The GH1 offers the same ease-of-use and solid image quality as its sister model G1. On top top of that you get the best implementation of a HD video mode that we have yet seen on a large sensor camera. You pay a fairly hefty premium for this feature, but for anyone who is planning to make good use of the camera's motion picture capabilities, the GH1 has to be highly recommended.


----------



## ethel (Jul 10, 2009)

does anyone else hate the tv ad? the photos look rubbish. "here, buy this camera and you too can take shit photos"


----------



## dweller (Apr 13, 2012)

My dad has a G1 and really likes it.

I've been on the lookout for a m4/3 with an EVF at a reasonable price and I think I may have just found it. I've been getting so frustrated not having a viewfinder on a camera since the death of my first bargain Pentax digicam in 2005.
The G2 is at a certain supermarket website for under £200 and I just bought one.
Bargain for a camera that was going for nearer £600 just 12 months ago.
Picking it up on Saturday 
The cost of additional lenses seems a bit brutal.
May see if the old man has got any to lend.
Also I've got an old OM 50mm lense from my lost (weep) OM1 so I'll probably get an adaptor for it
 and see how it fares.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2012)

You can buy the official Olympus adapter for £120 or get summat off eBay for around £30. I'm going for the cheapo choice - but near in mind you have to use the lens in full manual mode.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 17, 2012)

editor said:


> but near in mind you have to use the lens in full manual mode.


 
Not quite 'full manual, unless I've understood your intent (or there's something odd about OM lenses that I'm not aware of) you don't have to shoot in Manual exposure mode.*

Pop the camera into Aperture Priority, adjust aperture on the lens and off you go, the camera does the rest.

I mean, yes, you have to focus manually and keep an eye on your shutter speed. as you would in Aperture Priority anyhow, but otherwise it's as easy as pie. Do it all the time with old Canon FD lenses on my G2.


* e2a: though you can do that too if you want to.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

It's manual as in there's no electronic or physical connection whatsoever between the camera and the lens.


----------

